# Reliance DNS Error



## Hok (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi friends,
       This problem has been troubling me for quite sometime now. I could not open some websites.These websites include myspace(the webpage opens but the videos just wouldn't load),a local newspaper's site,etc.I get a "DNS Error" page.
    Also, I could not update AVG antivirus(both version 7.5 and 8.0).
  I would like to know if anyone using Reliance is facing the same problem as I am facing and also any possible solution for this problem is welcome.


----------



## Amir.php (Jul 6, 2008)

Download it:
*www.download.com/pageFix-DNS-error-fix/3000-2381_4-10386054.html


----------



## Hok (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks.But PageFix is not able to fix my problem.Maybe someone with BSNL connection
can share DNS server of BSNL.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Jul 8, 2008)

dude...use opendns...the best

*www.opendns.com/


----------



## Hok (Jul 9, 2008)

This problem is really giving me headache.I've tried flushing my DNS cache,Page Fix, Open DNS but none of them seems to be working.You know the strange thing is that these blocked websites can be browse or open in my mobile(I am using mobile as modem to connect to internet).
        Anyway, I would  like  to  know  if other users who are using Airtel,BSNL, etc can open this website *www.gosms.in/.
       Whoever solves this problem is a genius.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 9, 2008)

^opens fine with opendns. something is wrong with your ISP ?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm able to open that site using my default Airtel DNS servers!! What settings are you using for the connection?


----------



## praka123 (Jul 10, 2008)

I think his routing got some errors.I have 0% knowledge with window$ and routing.

try the o/p of "route" command though.  also see the o/p with "ipconfig /ALL" cmd.


----------



## Hok (Jul 10, 2008)

abh1shek said:


> I'm able to open that site using my default Airtel DNS servers!! What settings are you using for the connection?


      No special settings really.If I connect using bluetooth I just need to dial on the Bluetooth Dial-Up Networking Service button and I automatically get connected to the internet.



praka123 said:


> I think his routing got some errors.I have 0% knowledge with window$ and routing.
> 
> try the o/p of "route" command though.  also see the o/p with "ipconfig /ALL" cmd.


     Well I type the ipconfig /ALL and this is what I get.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Nobody>ipconfig /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

        Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : no-84ea7164d717
        Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
        Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
        IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
        WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

PPP adapter My packet W660 switched connection:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface
        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00
        Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 124.124.187.224
        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 124.124.187.224
        DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 202.138.96.2
                                            202.138.97.193

C:\Documents and Settings\Nobody>

It doesn't make much sense to me but whoever can understand this, please tell me if there is/is no problem with the above settings or connections.


----------



## Hok (Jul 13, 2008)

I HAVE A FAVOUR TO ASK.
 CAN SOMEONE(WITH BSNL, AIRTEL OR OTHER CONNECTIONS,ETC) PLEASE CHECK IF MY ISP's DNS SERVERS ARE WORKING OR NOT.
YOU CAN DO SO BY CLICKING 
        CONTROL PANEL-NETWORK CONNECTIONS-RIGHT CLICK ON THE CONNECTION YOU ARE USING AT PRESENT-CLICK PROPERTIES-CLICK NETWORKING TAB-UNDER INTERNET PROTOCOL(TCP/IP),CLICK PROPERTIES-THEN CHECK THE BOX 'USE THE FOLLOWING DNS SERVER ADDRESSES" AND TYPE THE FOLLOWING NUMBEERS IN THE TWO BOXES BELOW.
              202.138.96.2
              202.138.97.193
NEXT CLICK OK, CLICK OK AGAIN.
     DISCONNECT INTERNET AND CONNECT AGAIN TO SET THE ABOVE SETTINGS INTO EFFECT.
        THEN TRY BROWSING TO THE FOLLOWING SITES
          *www.gosms.in/.
          *virusscan.jotti.org/
If you can browse to these sites then nothing is wrong with my ISP's DNS servers


----------

